# Frage zu Steam



## TheSir99 (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo 

Ich hab ma eine Frage zu Steam
Momentan habe ich Steam auf C:\Spiele\Steam\
Wenn ich ein Stream-Spiel auf C:\Spiele\ installieren will, sagt mir Steam, dass ich eine andere Patition nehmen muss.
Kann ich den Steam Klient einfach deinstallieren, auf D:\ wieder drauf machen und laufen dann alle meine Steam-Spiele wieder ?


mfg TheSir99

PS: Thx


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Januar 2015)

Du kannst einfach einen neuen Steam library Ordner machen.


----------



## TheSir99 (1. Januar 2015)

Und wie mache ich das ?
Tschuldige die blöde Frage.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2015)

TheSir99 schrieb:


> Und wie mache ich das ?
> Tschuldige die blöde Frage.



Null problemo  Google hilft Zusätzliche Bibliotheksordner für Steam - Steamgamer


----------



## TheSir99 (1. Januar 2015)

Danke  Ihr seit der Hit


----------



## Shona (2. Januar 2015)

TheSir99 schrieb:


> Danke  Ihr seit der Hit


Kopiere den kompletter Ordner von Steam (C:\Spiele\Steam\) und verschiebe ihn auf D: so das es am Ende D:\Steam ist.
Danach einfach Steam starten, die meisten Spiele machen keine Probleme und wenn doch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...el-dateien-auf-fehler-ueberpruefen-hilft.html
Lasst die Finger von zusätzlichen Bibliotheken wenn ihr euch damit nicht auskennt...Wenn ihr nämlich jetzt Windows neu installiert ist Steam weg aber eure zusätzliche Bibliothek nicht, was heisst das ihr am Ende mehr arbeit habt.

Habe selbst vor 2 Tagen meine 1TB Steam Festplatte auf eine 2 TB Festplatte kopiert und das hat schon 4-5h gedauert, ich will nicht wissen wie lange es dauert wenn bei euch alles weg ist und ihr alles neu laden müsst.


----------

